# Rock season



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Before a higher bidder bought out his groups hunting lease over in eastern NC, my duck hunting and fishing buddy Vince and I used to go over after deer season closed every year to sneak ducks in the standing timber swamps that the lease gave us access to. One of the other members of his hunt club was a true, die hard, year round deer hunter and would sometimes still be at the "clubhouse" (read ramshackled old house that could barely withstand winter winds) pulling down stands or doing some other work. Talking one evening over some single malt or other and ceegars I remember him saying, "I bowhunt, I muzzle load, I rifle hunt...... Hell, if they open a rock chucking season I'll, by god, be out there chucking rocks." Rock chucking season just opened. 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

:hmm: im confused


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im not understanding the symbolism.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

:roll: 

You will.

mg:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like Riverdog's on the hunt :shock:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Sounds like Riverdog's on the hunt :shock:


........and I'm a straight line descendant of Ernest T. Bass, one of the greatest rock chuckers to ever draw breath. :dude:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

im still confused. :dunno:
what is rock chucking? is that like gambling for crack?


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> im still confused. :dunno:
> what is rock chucking? is that like gambling for crack?


Rock chucking pre-dated incendiary devices by at least an epoch of two.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

oooooooh ok... sooo have a trebuchet in teh garage?

Like this?










What kinda range do you get on those things... was thinking about picking one up.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> oooooooh ok... sooo have a trebuchet in teh garage?
> 
> Like this?
> 
> ...


Approximate range 395.41 miles............ 8)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Really? thats funny bc the distance from my Zipcode.. to your zipcode is... WAIT! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Really? thats funny bc the distance from my Zipcode.. to your zipcode is... WAIT! :shock: :shock: :shock:


Whoops. Typo. Approximately 395.41 feet. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

what you should be concerned about is how i've had your snailer for awhile... :mischief:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> what you should be concerned about is how i've had your snailer for awhile... :mischief:


Well then, lucky for me you are well outside of the approximate 400 foot zone of my short range rock chucking device.......


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I have troops ready to deploy if any hostile actions are directed toward the BOOB HQ.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> I have troops ready to deploy if any hostile actions are directed toward the BOOB HQ.


 :boohoo: (I read somewhere that music soothes the savage beast)

:biglaugh: :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm safe... :beerchug:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> I'm safe... :beerchug:


There will be a test of ICBR's any day now........ :twisted:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

For those about to rock.. we salute you
haha sorry im tired and just woke up so i felt the need


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

......wake up Angus. 8)


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

riverdog said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm safe... :beerchug:
> ...


Dude...can I interest you in membership in the B.O.N.C.?? :twisted:

Bombers of North Carolina 

We have plenty of spaces available. :biglaugh:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Early reports of a large rock chucked at "Central Pennsylvania"...pictures and full report to come.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Madmike said:


> riverdog said:
> 
> 
> > lazylightningNY said:
> ...


If you have room for random rock chucking we is on. :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

.....and der's a couple or three more Amish, Kentuck's and Ohioans that might want to cover their ears.....


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Riverdog just went ape shit on half the damn board!!!....way to chuck some serious rocks.....quite impressive sir....quite impressive indeed.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I've been ROCKED!!!!!

I'll get some pics up later


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Getting on a plane in the morning for a very fast trip to Castle Rock, CO. Part youngun's first BD party but mostly an excuse for far flung family to get together. Back on another plane Monday morning and back in NC at work Monday afternoon.

Eyes to the sky boys. There's still at least one rock that hasn't gone to ground.

BTW the Liga A Naturals are RP Edge x-outs. Very tasty little goobers. 8)


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

When I got home tonight, there was a package on my BED! Now I know how Michael Corleone felt when his room was all shot up. High Command has been hit before, but never where the High Commander/exalted ruler lays his head at night. 

It took me while to figure out what the tape was holding up on the lid of the box. At first, I thought it might be a chunk of black Nepalese hash, but it turned out to be a rock. Either way, there were some nice sticks and I went straight to work on the Nub that I have heard a lot about. There are some others which I have yet to try to I get to expand my horizons even more. Pictures will follow soon.

Thanks RD!!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

here's how I got ROCKED!!!










great selection. Well done.


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Another sweet hit from the Riverdog!!


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

yee boi


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

A couple of more nice hits! Way to go Riverdog!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

HEY THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL ROCK THERE!



Anton said:


> here's how I got ROCKED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

